# Vomiting



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is tricky as sometimes they vomit if they are hungry, especially bile. The chunk though ... I would give her a small breakfast and keep your eye in her. If several hours go by and she is fine give her the rest. I hope it is a one and done.


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you. She doesn't seem sick. Lots of energy and she is definitely hungry. Will start out with a little bit. Thanks again


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, sounds like a hunger puke to me. Beau used to do that a lot before we hit upon a good feeding schedule. ~5:30 AM and 5:30 PM.


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think she was hungry. I think it was whatever the "chunk" was that she brought up. We usually feed her at 6am, noonish and 5-530. (We are getting ready to transition her to 2 meals a day) Last night thou it was closer to 7 when she ate because my son had a soccer game. She has never done this before but I guess there's always a first for everything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is our first-ever dog, and one of thing he's taught us is that puke happens! Sometimes the reason is obvious; sometimes not. (He's also taught us that if you don't move very quickly, he's going to eat it right up again!)


----------



## Gilly (Feb 18, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Yep, sounds like a hunger puke to me. Beau used to do that a lot before we hit upon a good feeding schedule. ~5:30 AM and 5:30 PM.


Never heard of hunger puking before. Would explain why my toy puked first thing yesterday morning - it was brown and quite thin and loose. I couldnt work out what it was because she hadnt eaten much the night before. She was hungry though, ate first meal of the day - she gets fed twice.

So hunger puking is common? Why puke when you're hungry??


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Don't know why they hunger puke, but Pushkin also did this a couple of times when we were changing him from free-feeding (previous owner) to twice daily. 

I'd think also maybe whatever Chara had eaten needed to come back up - we've had this before, particularly from Pippin who will eat stuff she finds on the street, or if she's off lead, if we are not really quick to move her round it or make her leave it. She's so quick it's sometimes spotted and swallowed before we even see it - with her being small and so much nearer the ground than us!

And yes, sometimes they throw up for no accountable reason...


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Our vet mentioned acid reflux, especially when it's thin and yellow/brown and foamy-- since that's pure bile. I'm assuming it's just like when people get hungry and we produce a lot of stomach acid in anticipation of food! And some dogs have more acidic stomachs than others. For Bonnie, we gave her a teeny dose of Pepcid the day she threw up bile (at the request of our vet, don't do that without speaking to one!). And we switched our pups feeding schedule to 730am and moved dinner a bit later to 8-830 pm (we were previously doing 630-7 pm) and it seems to have done the trick for our girl. The vet thought maybe going that long period overnight could have upset her tummy by morning.

But like others have mentioned, I've quickly learned not to read too much into every vomit, since it's not always indicative of a serious issue-- if they're energetic, eating and pooping normally, then chances are there's nothing else going on. Observing them for 24 hours is usually a good rule of thumb before going to a vet if the pup remains sick after that time period.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

" hunger puking "was explained to me by vet as when the dog is used to a schedule their stomach starts producing extra digestive fluids and when no food is present, it irritates the tummy so they puke. I have lots clients that used to Bile puke for no obvious reason. After putting on Probiotics and digestive enzymes it stopped. Omega alpha is my favorite brand. Probiotic 8 plus. It seems to be related to pancreas sometimes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Thankfully Chara's issue was a one time thing (so far). I love all the information I receive on here. Love that everyone is so helpful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gald to hear Chara is okay. When Pushkin puked bright yellow bile I was horrified! At least now I know what it is if it happens again... And it was thanks to all the advice I got on here that put my mind at rest and helped me sort it out.


----------

